

Data Theft with CSS - sp332
http://www.owlfolio.org/htmletc/css-data-theft/

======
janice33rpm
In the realm of risk, unmanaged possibilities become probabilities: Most
security concerns and breaches are due to a lagging business culture, and lack
of user awareness/training. As CIO, I'm always looking for ways to help my
teams. Required reading is "I.T. WARS" - you can Google to it, as well as the
author's blog, "The Business-Technology Weave" - great stuff. I like to pass
along things that work, hoping good ideas make their way to me. Keep security
front and center! We're all susceptible...

